# TSH levels and when to start thyroxine



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi ladies,

I've had my thyroid tests back as I had a TSH of 2.1 last year which my consultant said was borderline (he likes it below 2). My latest results are as follows:

TSH: 2.34
Free T4: 20.6
Free T3: 5

Now I know these are in the higher range of normal - although I don't know much more - and I'm still waiting for my Chicago test results. But I got the impression I would be put on thyroxine if TSH was above 2. I'm not seeing the consultant until the ewnd of June, at which point I'll be two weeks into DR for my FET. Does anyone know when I would need to be starting thyroxine in a FET cycle? 

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

My clinic like it below 2.5. These values can bounce around quite a lot, one of my tests was 2.3 and the next was 1.8. I think TSH can also be lower in the afternoon than in the morning.  I'm not sure I'd be looking to start thyroxine with your levels, someone once told me that once you are on it you are on it for life though not sure how true that is for borderline cases (not that your case is borderline apart from where infertility is concerned). Maybe get it retested once more and see what it comes out as? Good luck! X


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks ladies, that's useful to know x


----------



## Musicwife (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi ladies, what should each of my levels be? I've never actually be told, but my consultant and my doctor sometimes disagree about what fits into the 'normal' range. Consultant told me I needed a higher dosage but gp disagreed and wouldn't prescribe it. I've had another test done and will phone for results later. What should I be hoping my levels look like? I'm really confused!!


----------

